# eheim 2224, adjustable flow rate?



## nightowl (Apr 23, 2004)

can you adjust the water output flow rate on the eheim 2224 pro down from 185 gph? I can't find any info about whether the outflow rate is adjustable on these. I'm thinking of buying one for my lightly stocked, moderately planted 55 gallon tank (which I've had a AQ200 running on quite well for about 10 years now), but after trying a magnum HOT filter I'm paranoid about too strong of an outflow. My fish, plants, and I don't want a strong current. I would like the flexability to adjust the flow (beyond just distributing it with a spray bar). I want a good quality, quite, easy to use, filter that will clean the water better than the AQ200 has (the AQ200 has been good, but I want to try a canister filter- I'm tired of seeing so many little particles drifting around in my tank - it's time for a change). Money is not an issue. I've read a lot of the posts on this board and it's been very helpful. I'm leaning towards the eheim 2224. If anyone can give me a good overall description and specifically if there is a way to regulate the flow rate I'd really appreciate the input.


----------



## bigpow (May 24, 2004)

I've been running a 2026 for my 55-gallon planted tank for a month (was: Penguin 330).
It's very easy to adjust the flow rate. (2026)
I actually need more water flow... to eliminate a few deadspots.


----------



## Gemleggat (Oct 10, 2004)

I have a 2324 setup on a 55 (slightly more really) and it does a sterling job. Eheims really are the best.


----------



## nightowl (Apr 23, 2004)

Hi, Thanks for the input. I had seen where the 2026 had an adjustable flow lever. I just can't seem to find anything specific about this for the 2224 pro. Any 2224 owners out there?


----------



## Coltrain (Jun 9, 2004)

I'm a 2224 owner.. but I've never adjusted my flow rate. However I believe the manual tells you how to adjust it, it does mention to adjust only one and not the other. If ya don't have a manual let me know and I'll sift through it for ya


----------



## nightowl (Apr 23, 2004)

*eheim 2225, adjustable flow rate?*

one what and not the other? I don't have a manual. I am shopping for a filter. I didn't want to buy until I knew if it could be adjusted or not. Thanks. :fish:


----------



## Coltrain (Jun 9, 2004)

Here it is .. straight out of the manual.
You CAN adjust the flowrate on the 2224. 

I'm very impressed with my 2224, it works like a dream and is absolutely dead silent.


----------



## oldfarmhouse (May 18, 2004)

I have a 2224 in my 30g and a 2224 in my 45g and the flow is fine. You can adjust it as the manual says. You close the outake lever slightly. Never the intake but the outake is fine.The spray bars cut down on the currents and they are easy to direct them where you want it.


----------



## nightowl (Apr 23, 2004)

Great! Thanks. :icon_bigg


----------

